# suche Regenbogenelritzen



## Eowyn (12. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach Regenbogenelritzen. Würde den Fischen zuliebe aber gern auf den Versand verzichten. Kann mir jemand sagen wer in der nördlichen Opf. Plz 92.. und Umgebung welche verkauft? :beten1Habe schon viele Händler abgeklappert, aber keiner führt die.l

:cu

Barbara


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Servus Barbara

Guckst du hier ... 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie weit Ihr auseinander wohnt


----------



## doh (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hey Barbara,

also ich weiß das Werner (User: WP-3D) sie züchtet und verkauft.
Hier im Forum haben schon einige User bei ihm eingekauft  ich hoffe ich kann mich auch bald dazu zählen.
Sein Profil:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=1466

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.


Edit: Helmut war mal wieder schneller 
_______________
Beste Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Eowyn (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo Helmut,

du meinst WP3 oder?
Hab ich mir schon oft die Homepage angesehen, aber zum hinfahren viel zu weit. Wär nur ne alternative  als Versand. Ich bin auf der Landkarte auf dem großen leeren Fleck zwischen Hof und Regensburg. Richtung Grenze. Da ist es schon sehr weit rauf.
In der Nähe weißt du niemanden der solche Fischchen hat?:beten

Gruß

Barbara


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo,

auch wenn es löblich ist, der Fischchen zuliebe auf den Versand zu verzichten - wenn Du vor Ort nicht fündig werden solltest: Die Fische werden von Werner absolut professionell verpackt und mit einem Spezial-Paketdienst verschickt. Ist zwar etwas teurer als ein normales Paket, aber die Fische sind nicht lange unterwegs. Ich habe bisher nur positives darüber gehört.


----------



## Eowyn (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Danke,

hab ja noch etwas Zeit, bis der Teich warm genug zum einsetzen ist. Die Website hab ich jedenfalls fest gespeichert. Gut zu hören, daß die Fische gut versandt werden.

Gruß

Barbara


----------



## wp-3d (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*



Eowyn schrieb:


> hab ja noch etwas Zeit, bis der Teich warm genug zum einsetzen ist. Die Website hab ich jedenfalls fest gespeichert. Gut zu hören, daß die Fische gut versandt werden.




Hi Babara,

die __ Regenbogenelritze (Notropis chrosomus) ist Sauerstoffbedürftig und kann ohne zusätzlichen Sauerstoff in der Transporttüte schon bei einem kurzen Transport umkippen.

Fast jeder Fisch aus dem Zoohandel wurde einmal verschickt, 
professionell mit Sauerstoff über einige Tage und vielen tausend Kilometer.


Leider gibt es hier keinen Link für Kommerzielle Angebote mit einem Mehrwert für Mitglieder,

so werde ich es hier einmal erwähnen,
jedes Forumsmitglied bekommt bei Nachfrage über PN auf die Notropis chrosomus 10% Nachlass und ab 20 Stück gibt es zusätzlich noch 2 Notropis in die Tüte.


----------



## sl-power (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo Barbara,

ich kann deine Bedenken verstehen. Auch ich bin das erste mal erschrocken, als ich gehört habe, das man sich Fische "per Post" schicken lassen kann. 

Aber wenn man sich dann genauer informiert und etwas nachdenkt, dann kommt man ganz schnell auf das von Werner gesagte. Wie kommen die Fische eigentlich zum Händler? 

Die wachsen mit Sicherheit nicht im Teich hinterm Haus, und ein Fisch-Spezial-Transporter wird wegen 50 Moderlischen auch nicht zum Händler fahren. 

Also haben wohl fast alle Fische, die du beim Händler oder im Gartencenter kaufst schon mindestens einen "Versand" mitgemacht.

Ich habe auch vor, mir noch ein paar Notropis chrosomus bei Werner zu bestellen. 
@Werner: Danke übrigens schon mal für das Rabatt-Angebot an Forums-User! 

Viele Grüße aus Bamberg,
Sebastian


----------



## Eowyn (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

O.k.....
@Werner 
Danke für das Angeot. Werd aber wohl noch etwas warten bis es wärmer im Teich ist. Dann kann ich mich ja immer noch entscheiden. Hab mir die Seite auf jeden Fall schon gemerkt. 
Möchte aber wohl blos einen kleinen Schwarm, so um die 10 Stück.  
Sauerstoffbedürftig? Bachlauf reicht doch oder? Und im Winter? Zusätzlich Sauerstofftabletten oder reicht der Sprudelstein?
@Sebastian 
Bei der Post liegen ja meine Bedenken. Ich bin mir sicher, daß der Händler die Fische sogut wie möglich verpackt, aber bei der Post ist egal was drin ist. Da werden die Pakete geschmissen, egal ob esGlas oder Fische sind. Das geht bei größerem Versand ja nicht.
Aber es bleibt mir wohl gar nichts anderes übrig, da es hier bei uns anscheinend diese hübschen Fische (noch) nicht gibt.
Was wohl an der Sauerstoffproblematik liegt, wie Werner erwähnt hat. (Nur so eine Vermutung)

Gruß
Barbara


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo Barbara,

wenn ich mich mal selbst zitieren darf:


> Die Fische werden von Werner absolut professionell verpackt und mit einem Spezial-Paketdienst verschickt. Ist zwar etwas teurer als ein normales Paket, aber die Fische sind nicht lange unterwegs.



Die Fische werden NICHT mit der Post verschickt, sondern einem Spezialversender, der ein Genehmigung für den Transport lebender Tiere haben muss! Deshalb ja auch die höheren Versandkosten - gilt auch für andere Fisch- und Tierhändler - in der Regel kostet so ein Paket um die 30,- EUR. Da lohnt sich also auch die Sammelbestellung!


----------



## Eowyn (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Jetzt hab ichs kapiert.  
Hab in ein paar Themen gelesen, dass er evtl auch Pflanzen hat. Leider steht in der Homepage nichts. Nehm mal an, in einer PN einfach mal anfragen.
Werd also warscheinlich hier bestellen.
Danke nochmal

Gruß

Barbara


----------



## wp-3d (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Die Fische werden NICHT mit der Post verschickt, sondern einem Spezialversender, der ein Genehmigung für den Transport lebender Tiere haben muss! Deshalb ja auch die höheren Versandkosten - gilt auch für andere Fisch- und Tierhändler - in der Regel kostet so ein Paket um die 30,- EUR. Da lohnt sich also auch die Sammelbestellung!



Hi Elschen, 

Es sind OverNight Kuriersendungen, 
am frühen Abend geht es auf Reise und am nächsten Vormittag sind die Tiere wohlbehalten beim Empfänger.

Es wird telefonisch vorher abgeklärt wann die Sendung in Empfang genommen werden kann.

In den Versandkosten 28.50 € ist unter anderen auch die leider nicht billige aber wieder verwertbare Styroporbox.


.


----------



## wp-3d (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*



Eowyn schrieb:


> Hab in ein paar Themen gelesen, dass er evtl auch Pflanzen hat. Leider steht in der Homepage nichts. Nehm mal an, in einer PN einfach mal anfragen.
> Werd also warscheinlich hier bestellen.
> Danke nochmal




Hi Barbara,

nein Pflanzen hat der andere Werner.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=708


.


----------



## Eowyn (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hi Werner,

das ist aber wirklich Blitzlieferung. 

Noch ein Werner? So langsam sehe ich etwas klarer. Ist manchmal schwer als Neuling die Zusammenhänge zu sehen, wenn nur von "Werner" gesprochen wird. Danke fürs Aufklären.
Werd mich mal bei ihm umsehen.

Gruß

Barbara


----------



## Skopp1 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo,

habe mir letztes Jahr Fische von Werner schicken lassen, kamen in Top-Zustand bei mir an.(haben auch den Winter gut geschafft)
Würde ich jederzeit wieder machen. Bei uns in der Umgebung kennt kaum jemand Regenbogen-Elritzen folglich kriegt man die auch nicht bei.

Schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Eowyn (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo Sanne,

freut mich so viel positives über die WP3Fischlies zu hören. Dann brauch ich eigendlich garnicht mehr lange überlegen wo ich die Hübschen kaufe.
Warte nun erst mal auf besseres Wetter und gleichbleibende Wassertemperatur, dann werd ich es mal wagen.


----------



## baddie (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hi, 
klinke mich  hier einfach mal ein. 

Da bei mir nun mittlerweile sämtliche Sonnebarsche samt Babys gefangen wurden und auch die 7-9 Goldfische aus meinem Teich ab nächsten Samstag neue Besitzer haben ....gibbets bei mir wieder viiiiiel Platz.

Welche Vorraussetzungen braucht denn dieser Fisch genau ? Beim lesen hier durchs Forum ist mir z.B. aufgefallen das er wohl gern in strömenden Wasser in z.B. Bachläufen lebt. Ich habe zwar auch nen Bachlauf geplant aber eigentlich ist der dann vom Teich aus nicht zugänglich ,sondern kommt als "Wasserfall" dort an. Liesse sich (von der Konstruktion) zwar auch bestimmt sanft in den Teich einleiten aber das würde eine totale Änderung meiner Pläne beinhalten (und eigentlich bin ich mit dem Ergebnis welches ich vor meinem gesitigen Auge habe zu 100% zufrieden) 

Würde zu gern noch was in der Grösse von __ Moderlieschen/Gründlingen im Teich beherbergen ....absolut bevorzugt auch in Farbe....aber die beiden vorab genannten Arten will ich nicht mehr denn die haben bei mir zu sehr "gewuchert"  

Aufgrund von Platz, Filter, Fischbesatz und Wasservolumen wäre ich wohl schon an einer 20er Gruppe interessiert. 
Fragt sich nur wie stark sie sich vermehren und wie sie mit anderen Fischen (5 Orfen,3 kleinen Koi, 1 __ Zwergwels, einige __ Stichlinge) auskommen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## sl-power (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*



baddie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Würde zu gern noch was in der Grösse von __ Moderlieschen/Gründlingen im Teich beherbergen ....absolut bevorzugt auch in Farbe....aber die beiden vorab genannten Arten will ich nicht mehr denn die haben bei mir zu sehr "gewuchert"



Wie wär's mit Goldelritzen? Die sind hübsch wie Goldfische, aber brav wie Moderlischen. 

Jedoch haben meine 3 Überlebenden (hatte mal 12 gekauft, aber 9 davon sind innerhalb von 14 Tagen spurlos verschwunden) im Herbst ca. 80 Jungen in den Teich gesetzt.


----------



## sl-power (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo Werner,

wann ist denn der ideale Zeitpunkt (Jahreszeit, Wassertemperatur u.s.w.), 
um die Notropis in den Gartenteich zu setzen?

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## wp-3d (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*



sl-power schrieb:


> wann ist denn der ideale Zeitpunkt (Jahreszeit, Wassertemperatur u.s.w.), um die Notropis in den Gartenteich zu setzen?





Hallo Sebastian,

von Frühjahr bis Spätsommer bei Wassertemperaturen ab 12°C,
ca. 30min. in einem Eimer an das Teichwasser eingewöhnen.

Das anpassen an das Teichwasser bitte im Schatten, das gilt für alle Fische und das Teichwasser langsam in den Eimer einpieseln lassen.

Immer einen hohen Behälter und nie zu voll machen, Fische können gut springen.



.


----------



## normfest (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo Werner 

Hast Post!


----------



## wp-3d (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*



normfest schrieb:


> Hallo Werner
> 
> Hast Post!





alles klar, 

das Angebot aus Beitrag 7 gilt auch weiterhin für alle Forumsteilnehmer.


.


----------



## Eowyn (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo Werner,

wollte mich noch bedanken. Meine Elritzen sind wirklich so toll wie auf den Bildern. Ich hab sie mir ein paar __ Moderlieschen vergesellschaftet. Sind schon am nächsten Tag gemeinsam durch den Teich gezogen. Echt tolle Fische.


----------



## normfest (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo liebe Fans der Notropis chrosomus.
Neue fischis von Werner gut angekommen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/85248&stc=1&d=1305889288
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/85249&stc=1&d=1305889288
Abzug und schauen was hier los ist.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/85250&stc=1&d=1305889288
Die zwei wollten erst nicht.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/85251&stc=1&d=1305889288


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo,
schön klares Wasser

jetzt noch ein wenig Sonne und sie sehen bald so aus:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUqll7MemUg&feature=channel_video_title


.


----------



## Bibo-30 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

hallo
ich überlege schon länger einen Schwarm Notropis hier einziehen zu lassen.
Wieviel Volumen brauchen sie denn genau? Ich habe was von "ausreichend" Schwimmraum gelesen....wieviel ist "ausreichend"?  so ab 1000 Liter oder schon ab weniger?


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hi Bianca,

dein Teich hat doch 10 m³  der reicht für 100-150 Stück


.


----------



## Bibo-30 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

 danke Werner
aber ich bin grade im Umbau und plane einen Bachlauf/Pflanzenfilter. Der wird etwa 800-1000Liter haben und ich dachte evtl da eine kleine Gruppe einzusetzen 
Die Maße vom Bachlauf sind:
Länge ca 4-5m, 
Breite zwischen 30cm und 1,00m, 
Tiefe zwischen 20cm und 40-50cm 
wäre das ok?
ach, vielleicht lass ich sie doch einfach in den Teich


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hi Bianca,

die Notropis lieben die Strömung, im Teich bevorzugen sie den Wassereinlauf, durchschwimmen im Schwarm aber auch den gesamten Teich auf der Suche nach Nahrung.

Ein Bachlauf den Du planst ist ideal, das ist ihr Element hier zeigen sie ihr natürliches Verhalten.

Sie beanspruchen bei mir im 15m Bachlauf überwiegend nur einen Abschnitt von ca. 2m.


.


----------



## Bibo-30 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

das ist ja super
danke Werner 
ich kenne Deinen Bach der ist 
dann werde ich mal eine kleine Gruppe einplanen 
Wenn ich dann irgendwann mal soweit bin, melde ich mich mal  :freu


----------



## LotP (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

vllt eine etwas grobe frage. aber bekommt man die zwecks anzahl reguliert?

zur erklärung: 
bei mir beginnt grad der teichbau. in erster line soll er die heimat von 2 stören werden. deshalb wird er auch ca. 65qm groß. (für genügend wasserumsatz, filterung usw wird gesorgt sein)
des weiterem dürfen noch 2 goldfische (ca. 12-14cm) dort altwerden.

ein kleiner schwarm der regenbogenelritzen wär jedoch schon noch sehr nett. allerdings wärs auch nicht toll wenn sie sich ungehemmt fortpflanzen. 

darum folgende fragen:
1. schaffen 2 goldfische (eventuell noch 2 mehr) die kleinen wegzufreßen, damit sich eine stabile population entwickelt? (bei einer eher geringen startgruppe von vllt 5-20 elritzen)
... soweit ich gelesen habe sollten goldfische (und unsere 2 sind eher etwas räuberisch) gern mal 1-2 cm jungfische verschlingen.

2. wenn goldfische nicht geeignet sind. sind __ sonnenbarsche eventuell geeignet? oder sind hier die adulten regenbogenelritzen auch noch im Beutespektrum und werden bald verschwunden sein?

gern höre ich lass ich mich auch von anderen möglichkeiten überzeugen dieses problem auf sinnvoll und faire weise zu lösen. (will nicht 2x im jahr massenweise welche rausfischen und an die katze verfüttern oder so!)


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche Regenbogenelritzen*

Hallo Lot(har?),

Dein Problem sollte kein Problem sein.

Von weiteren Goldfischen, Sonnenbarschen etc. würde ich lieber Abstand nehmen. 

Die kleinen Notropis sind nämlich bei weitem nicht so lästig, wie diese Fische, wenn sie erstmal mit der Vermehrung anfangen.

Die Notropis brauchen bestimmte Voraussetzungen, um überhaupt in Stimmung zu kommen. Strömung, Wärme und grobe Kiesel. Wenn man den Laich nicht separiert, sorgen Mama und Papa dann schon selber dafür, dass es nicht zuviele werden. Und natürlich alles, was sonst noch Nichtfischiges im Teich so rumräubert (__ Libellen- und Käferlarven z.B.).


----------

